# Setubal Anyone?



## CandaceDean (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi

I'm an older American woman who has just rented an apartment in Setubal.

Do you know of any social groups there? I'd like to have friends!

Thanks very much


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Usual stuff really ... do some voluntary work, join some local clubs and societies, language classes, do some informal English discussion classes, online dating/friendship, get a part time job, hiking/walking groups, take lessons in something you fancy doing, etc etc Just put yourself out and about where other people are and where other people like you may be.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

If you check Facebook, two groups that could be helpful to start are Life in Portugal and Americans in Portugal - The Expat group. Both have members who know what is going on where, quite often


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

International Women in Portugal has many social groups and events. Most seem to be in Cascais though. Perhaps they have members in Setubal as well. Good luck!


----------



## CandaceDean (Apr 1, 2016)

*Setubal*

Thank you. I bailed out of the apartment in Setubal and am now looking in the Cascais area. Just afraid of being too isolated.


----------

